# Remplacer DropBox par iCloud Drive



## nemrod (10 Octobre 2014)

Salut, 

Je voudrais remplacer Dropbox, principalement car : 
1. J'ai eu un problème de synchronisation et le support à été médiocre, mon abonnement est gratuit, j'ai dû les relancer pendant 6 mois... 
2. Si je suis content de sauvegarder mes documents, via un Symlink, je voudrais pourvoir y stocker des documents que je ne souhaite pas avoir en local, SSD oblige 

Je me prendrais bien 200 Go d'iCloud Drive mais, si je peux y stocker des documents sans qu'ils soient présents en local, je n'ai pas trouver comment sauvegarder / synchroniser mes document en natif. 

Merci


----------



## Popeye63 (11 Octobre 2014)

Salut je viens de faire passer cette étape Dropbox à iCloud Drive.
Le problème dans le bêta 5 de Yosemite je ne vois plus les différents dossier qui apparaissaient dans la bêta 4.
J'ai donc coller un dossier dans iCloud Drive et je le sers de l'appli document readle sur iPhone.


----------



## nemrod (11 Octobre 2014)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que tu veux dire, surtout dans ta dernière phrase, désolé.

Tu te sers de l'application que tu cites, Readle, mais c'est une application iOS; moi je cherche à savoir si l'on peux synchroniser une liste de dossier dans iCloud Drive.

A priori je pense que non, il faudrait donc trouver un logiciel tiers, ça existe forcement, mais ce n'est plus intégré dans l'éco système Apple.


----------



## Dark-mac (11 Octobre 2014)

Tout ce que tu envoie sur iCloud Drive est automatiquement sauvegardé dans ton mac. Un test simple met quelque chose dans iCloud Drive puis déconnecte internet, tu l'auras toujours.


----------



## nemrod (11 Octobre 2014)

J'ai "envoyé un dossier dans iCloud Drive, j'ai supprimé le dossier de mon MBPr, la version sur iCloud Drive n'a pas été impacté.

Néanmoins ce n'est pas mon point.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2014)

J'avais la meme idée que Nemrod, mais il y a un truc qui m'echappe.
Un App iCloud Drive serait-elle disponible avec iOs 8.1 ?
Merci.


----------



## sapiens07 (17 Octobre 2014)

Je suis dans la meme démarche que vous, et j'ai essayé google drive, et maintenant dropbox avec un forfait 1To... j'ai 500 go à uploader, et ça prend du temps .... 

Avant de faire cela, j'ai considéré prendre icloud, et j'ai appelé le service Apple en expliquant que mon besoin c'est de proteger toutes mes photos (iphoto library) et malheureusement la librairie icloud n'est pas sauvegardable (c etait la semaine derniere)... 

J'aurai vraiment preferé icloud pour l'integration


----------



## Nathalex (17 Octobre 2014)

sapiens07 a dit:


> mon besoin c'est de proteger toutes mes photos (iphoto library)



Pour ce besoin, ça vaut vraiment la peine de tester PictureLife ! (je ne sais pas exactement ce que proposera iCloud Photos par contre)


----------



## Didgen (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour nemrod,

Si tu veux que l'ensemble de ton iCloud drive ne soit pas sur ton mac c'est facile: tu désactive icloud drive depuis les réglage icloud de ton mac et tu accédera de manière ponctuel sur icloud drive depuis 1 navigateur internet sur icloud.com.

Si tu veux que seulement une partie de tes dossiers ne soit pas synchronisé en local : je vois pas de solution. 

Ensuite quand tu dis "J'ai "envoyé un dossier dans iCloud Drive, j'ai supprimé le dossier de mon MBPr, la version sur iCloud Drive n'a pas été impacté."

c'est faux: peut être y'avait il un temps de délai car icloud drive était en test. Quand tu supprime 1 dossier icloud drive (ou que tu les déplace en dehors du cloud sur le bureau de ton mac par exemple il ne sera plus dans le cloud).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------




stook a dit:


> J'avais la meme idée que Nemrod, mais il y a un truc qui m'echappe.
> Un App iCloud Drive serait-elle disponible avec iOs 8.1 ?
> Merci.



Bonjour stook

En fait quand tu ouvre une appli tierce compatible icloud drive elle crée un dossier à son nom dans le drive. 
Par exemple les applis ios de chez reedle (document et pdf expert par exemple) crée un dossier Documents by reedle sur ton drive. A l'ouverture de ton appli elle regarde par défaut les document dans SON dossier. Mais tu peux cliquer sur icloud drive (en haut en gauche pour ces applis) et voir la vision d'ensemble de ton drive et ouvrir un pdf par exemple que tu aurai dans un autre dossier (qu'une autre appli aurai crée ou que tu aurai crée depuis ton mac).


----------



## nemrod (19 Octobre 2014)

Didgen a dit:


> Ensuite quand tu dis "J'ai "envoyé un dossier dans iCloud Drive, j'ai supprimé le dossier de mon MBPr, la version sur iCloud Drive n'a pas été impacté."
> 
> c'est faux: peut être y'avait il un temps de délai car icloud drive était en test. Quand tu supprime 1 dossier icloud drive (ou que tu les déplace en dehors du cloud sur le bureau de ton mac par exemple il ne sera plus dans le cloud).



Quand je te lis je me dis quil n'y a rien à tirer de cette conversation 

Ne le prends pas mal  mais ce que tu écris nest pas ce que jai expliqué, jai parlé de supprimer le dossier en question en local après lavoir transféré sur iCloud, toi tu écris linverse, mais surtout affirmer que cest «*faux*», comme ça, la fleur au fusil, sans avoir été présent,  montre quil vaut mieux en rester là.

Mais si si la remise en question tintéresse, le dossier en question est bien présent sur iCloud alors que je lai supprimé de mon MBPr. Encore une fois .


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2014)

Didgen a dit:


> Bonjour stook
> 
> En fait quand tu ouvre une appli tierce compatible icloud drive elle crée un dossier à son nom dans le drive.
> Par exemple les applis ios de chez reedle (document et pdf expert par exemple) crée un dossier Documents by reedle sur ton drive. A l'ouverture de ton appli elle regarde par défaut les document dans SON dossier. Mais tu peux cliquer sur icloud drive (en haut en gauche pour ces applis) et voir la vision d'ensemble de ton drive et ouvrir un pdf par exemple que tu aurai dans un autre dossier (qu'une autre appli aurai crée ou que tu aurai crée depuis ton mac).



Merci pour ces précisions.
Moi qui croyais que ce serait un DBlike... 
Si je n'ai pas une appli qui répertorie tout ce que je mets dans mes iDevices, comme le fait l'app DB, ça ne me sert pas à grand chose... En ça, MobileMe était sacrément plus pratique...


----------



## nemrod (19 Octobre 2014)

stook a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions.
> Moi qui croyais que ce serait un DBlike...
> Si je n'ai pas une appli qui répertorie tout ce que je mets dans mes iDevices, comme le fait l'app DB, ça ne me sert pas à grand chose... En ça, MobileMe était sacrément plus pratique...



AsOf, c'est entre deux, nonobstant Mr "C'est faux"


----------



## Didgen (20 Octobre 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Quand je te lis je me dis qu&#8217;il n'y a rien à tirer de cette conversation
> 
> Ne le prends pas mal  mais ce que tu écris n&#8217;est pas ce que j&#8217;ai expliqué, j&#8217;ai parlé de supprimer le dossier en question en local après l&#8217;avoir transféré sur iCloud, toi tu écris l&#8217;inverse, mais surtout affirmer que c&#8217;est «*faux*», comme ça, la fleur au fusil, sans avoir été présent, &#8230; montre qu&#8217;il vaut mieux en rester là.
> 
> Mais si si la remise en question t&#8217;intéresse, le dossier en question est bien présent sur iCloud alors que je l&#8217;ai supprimé de mon MBPr. Encore une fois &#8230;.



Bonjour Nemrod,

Bien sûr que la remise en question m&#8217;intéresse! Néanmoins je te confirme mes propos. Cela fait plusieurs semaines que je teste cet icloud drive.
Peut être que notre désaccord porte sur ce que tu appel le mode "local". Dans quelle répertoire est il ?
Pour comprendre: quand tu actives icloud drive sur ton mac il te crée un répertoire en local intitulé"icloud drive". Ce qui est présent dans ce répertoire est le reflet de ce que tu trouvera sur iCloud.com. Si tu supprimes un dossier ou un doc (depuis le répertoire icloud drive de ton mac ou depuis icloud.com) il le sera partout (sinon c'est qu'il y'a des souci de synchro). 
Si tu as supprimé sur ton mac un dossier présent dans le répertoire icloud drive et que tu le retrouve sur icloud.com c'est un beug. (j'en ai eu plein pendant la beta et apple nous demandez d'utiliser icloud drive pour les répertorier)

Pour info One drive, drop box et même ta boite mail etc fonctionne pareil. Pour t'aider à comprendre:
Soit tu passe via un navigateur web (dropbox.com, icloud.com pour tes documents ou tes mails) => avantage rien n'est telech sur ton disk (a part des copies temp) donc gain de place mais désavantage si tu n'a plus de réseau tu ne peux plus accéder a tes documents.
Soit tu passe par une appli en dur (mail sur mac par exe ou l'appli one drive que tu telech sur l'app store) avantage l'appli te crée un dossier en local et telech l'ensemble de tes donnés donc accessible même quand tu n'as plus de réseau (si tu modifie un document hors connexion il sera modifié ultérieurement sur le web quand tu sera de nouveau connecté) mais le gros désavantage si tu a 1 petit disque c'est la place que ça prend.

Voilà j&#8217;espère avoir été plus clair. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------




stook a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions.
> Moi qui croyais que ce serait un DBlike...
> Si je n'ai pas une appli qui répertorie tout ce que je mets dans mes iDevices, comme le fait l'app DB, ça ne me sert pas à grand chose... En ça, MobileMe était sacrément plus pratique...



en fait sur ton mac icloud drive ressemble a drop box (on passe par le finder tranquille, ou via le web cf ma réponse a Nemrod)
Par contre sur iOs le finder n'existe pas. Pour voir ses documents il faut passer par une appli compatible icloud drive : soit les dernier version de pages, numbers, keynote qui ont été MAJ vendredi. Sinon tu as d'autre appli sympa comme document (gratuit) et même dropbox qui te permettent très facilement daccéder a icloud drive. Si tu as une des ces applis nhésites pas a tester.


----------



## nemrod (20 Octobre 2014)

Non, tu ne me comprends toujours pas, je vais essayer à nouveau de t'expliquer mon point, mon besoin, en espérant que cela soit plus claire pour toi.

Le besoin est  :
1. d'avoir un équivalent de dropbox, idéalement en pouvant choisir les dossiers ou via un lien symbolique ;
2. de pouvoir déposer des dossiers/fichiers dans iCloud Drive sans que ces derniers soient en local.

Dans ce second cas, tu me dis que c'est impossible, que j'ai faux, mais car tu présupposes que le dossier transféré de mon MBPr vers iCloud provient du dossier iCloud Drive, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

A vouloir expliquer corriger, je t'engage à prendre des précautions de language, cela fait quelques temps maintenant que comme beaucoup, peut-être même comme toi, je me sers d'ordinateurs et autres appareils.


----------



## Didgen (21 Octobre 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Non, tu ne me comprends toujours pas, je vais essayer à nouveau de t'expliquer mon point, mon besoin, en espérant que cela soit plus claire pour toi.
> 
> Le besoin est  :
> 1. d'avoir un équivalent de dropbox, idéalement en pouvant choisir les dossiers ou via un lien symbolique ;
> ...



Bonjour Nemrod,

J'ai bien compris tes besoins et je t'ai répondu dès mon 1er post:

"Si tu veux que l'ensemble de ton iCloud drive ne soit pas sur ton mac c'est facile: tu désactive iCloud drive depuis les réglage iCloud de ton mac et tu accédera de manière ponctuel sur icloud drive depuis 1 navigateur internet sur icloud.com."

As tu essayer cette solution? Je vais te détailler les étapes:

1. tu vérifies si tu as le dossier iCloud drive sur iCloud.com
si oui => 2
si non => 1.a

1.a Pas de dossier iCloud drive sur iCloud.com c'est que tu n'as jamais activé iCloud drive. donc tu l'actives via préférence systeme/icloud/ et tu coches iCloud drive. Tu vérifies ensuite que sur iCloud.com tu as le dossier iCloud drive. 

2. tu vas dans préférence systeme/icloud/ et tu décoches iCloud drive. Cela supprime sur ton mac le dossier iCloud drive en LOCAL que tu vois dans ton Finder. Avant la suppression je te conseil de vérifier que tout tes dossiers et fichier présent dans le dossier iCloud drive de ton finder sont aussi présent sur iCloud.com (afin d'être sûr que tout tes dossiers étaient bien remonter dans le cloud). Une fois ceci fait tu as donc: tes fichiers dans le cloud mais aucune copie local de ceux ci.

3. Tu accèdes a tes documents en passant par iCloud.com via safari (ou un autre navigateur). Tu peux ensuite uploader d'autres fichier en cliquant sur le nuage avec la flèche qui pointe vers le hauts. Ou télécharger sur ton mac des dossiers ou fichier en cliquant sur sur le nuage avec la flèche vers le bas.


Voilà c'est tout. 
Avantage de cette méthode: rien n'est en LOCAL dont gain de place sur ton disque. Désavantage: plus de réseau= plus d'accès a tes documents. Il faut donc prévoir a l'avance de télécharger le dossier voulu sur ton disque (via le nuage avec la flèche qui pointe en bas).

Maintenant pour cerner encore plus ton besoin n'hésites à dire quelle version de dropbox tu utilisais (web ou desktop) ? En gros tu passais par le web dropbox.com ou via l'appli dropbox? Si tu passais par l'appli dropbox alors tu avais forcement un dossier nommé dropbox sur ton finder. (et donc une copie local des tes documents). Plus tu donneras de détail et plus les "forumeurs" pourront t'aider.


----------



## nemrod (21 Octobre 2014)

Soyons efficients veux-t ? 

Tu n'avais pas compris mon besoin, ou pas lu avec suffisamment d'attention mon message, quand tu as écris que le dossier surprime en local est dans le dossier iCloud Drive.

C'est ici :



Didgen a dit:


> Pour comprendre: quand tu actives icloud drive sur ton mac il te crée un répertoire en local intitulé"icloud drive". Ce qui est présent dans ce répertoire est le reflet de ce que tu trouvera sur iCloud.com. Si tu supprimes un dossier ou un doc (depuis le répertoire icloud drive de ton mac ou depuis icloud.com) il le sera partout (sinon c'est qu'il y'a des souci de synchro).
> Si tu as supprimé sur ton mac un dossier présent dans le répertoire icloud drive et que tu le retrouve sur icloud.com c'est un beug. (j'en ai eu plein pendant la beta et apple nous demandez d'utiliser icloud drive pour les répertorier)




Note bien qu'il n'y a aucun reproche, juste que t'obstiner ne sers à rien, si ce n'est que maintenant ce topic est un débat stérile.

Je te souhaite une bonne soirée et une bonne continuation


----------



## Didgen (22 Octobre 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Soyons efficients veux-t ?
> 
> Tu n'avais pas compris mon besoin, ou pas lu avec suffisamment d'attention mon message, quand tu as écris que le dossier surprime en local est dans le dossier iCloud Drive.
> 
> ...



Effectivement le débat est stérile. Ton besoin est (titre de ton topic) Remplacer DropBox par iCloud Drive. Avec le besoin suivant: ne pas avoir de donné en local pour ne pas saturer ton disk. Est je bien compris?

Je te donne la solution étape par étape en te demandant si tu as essayer. Je te demande aussi des précisons supplémentaires car en fonction de ton mode d'utilisation de drop box (web ou desktop) cela peut changer tes habitudes. Mais au lieu de me répondre tu me parles d'un point que je n'ai visiblement pas compris mais précisément sur ce point je te cite:

"Néanmoins ce n'est pas mon point."

Pourquoi sobstiner sur ce point et zapper tout le reste? Effectivement si tu es venu sur le forum trouver de l'aide mais qu'ensuite tu ne l'accepte pas (en tout cas de ma part) je laisse d'autre forumeur te répondre (mais visiblement il n'y'a personne pour cela). Je reste cependant persuader que si tu acceptes de préciser tes besoins et de suivre mes conseils tu auras ta solution.


----------



## nemrod (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai lu ta "solution", ce n'est pas ce que je cherche à obtenir, tu as toi même admit cela dans tin premier post, que je ne vais pas citer à nouveau.

Tu parles d'obstination, tu as du culot 

Encore merci pour la dérive


----------



## Didgen (22 Octobre 2014)

nemrod a dit:


> Ma solution fonctionne pour ta demande: *stocker des document sur icloud drive sans les avoir en local.*
> 
> Ensuite ce que j'ai dis qui était impossible d'avoir (pour le moment en tout cas: mais vue la politique d'Apple et le souci de simplicité je pense que ça sera durable) c'est seulement une partie de tes documents en local synchronisé de façon automatique et une autre parti stocké que sur le cloud. Soit tu as tous tes doc synchronisé et donc une copie en local, soit rien et tu fait tout en manuel par la méthode du upload et telech.
> 
> ...


----------



## nemrod (22 Octobre 2014)

Oh mais tu peux venir, revenir, poster et poster à nouveau, tu as pourri le topic.


----------

